# Hungry Humans



## Alexz7272 (Sep 20, 2016)

Completely not herd related but never let your partner order food when he is hungry. We had a meeting with the two other engineers and he ordered 2 24inch pizzas! 

Yusuf (our software engineer) is there for size


----------



## WantonWoodsman (Sep 20, 2016)

Wow! I'd be able to finish one....(Over a period of 5 days) lol


----------



## Southern by choice (Sep 21, 2016)

Wow! Wish we had that here! I'd only need 3! 

Although why would you post that at midnight? Seriously hungry now and have NO pizza.


----------



## Latestarter (Sep 21, 2016)

Now that's a lot of pizza! I bet there were some stuffed folks after that


----------



## animalmom (Sep 21, 2016)

IDK...  looks good to me!


----------

